# Household auctions



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

I love going to auctions here in Canada. I was wondering if there are household auctions in the Chapala/Guadalajara areas. That would just be a bonus to our move lol. I have seen advertisements for yard sales; is it only gringos that have them?

We're planning on moving to the Lakeside area next April if we can sell our 2 properties up here. 

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eagles100 said:


> I love going to auctions here in Canada. I was wondering if there are household auctions in the Chapala/Guadalajara areas. That would just be a bonus to our move lol. I have seen advertisements for yard sales; is it only gringos that have them?
> 
> We're planning on moving to the Lakeside area next April if we can sell our 2 properties up here.
> 
> Thanks


People in Guadalajara occasionally have garage sales. However, there are lots of other kinds of opportunities to buy things second hand, probably far more than in the US. I can't compare to Canada, since I have not spent much time there. I can name a few options in Guadalajara, other cities most likely have similar.

San Juan de Dios - a huge covered mercado with thousands of stalls selling everything imaginable
Tianguis de Baratillo (sometimes referred to as Mercado Ladrones) - a weekly street fair that is several kilometers long and contains stalls selling everything imaginable
Plaza de la Republic - a weekly street fair specializing in old and antique things
Tonala - a part of the Gdl metropolitan area that sells new and used furniture and ceramics, both in stores and in stalls on the street.
Tlaquepaque - a part of GDL that sells more upscale art.
Parque Agua Azul has a weekly street fair specializing in Goth objects.
Then there are rotating tianguis that visit different neighborhoods on different days of the week. They are at the mercado near my house on Thursdays.

I am sure I am just scratching the surface of the opportunities for "garage sale" type shopping. Tlaquepaque seems aimed at tourists, the others are by and for locals.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Would you consider paying to move all your "stuff" there just to sell it? From the gut it seems as of the cost/benefit ratio and ROI would not be positive. Like us, who are going to be there a few months before you, we are shedding our "stuff" here. SWMBO will not consider a garage sale, but we are having some consignment shops come in to look at the "massive estate" and see what is sale-able. The rest, relatives, Goodwill, etc etc.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> Would you consider paying to move all your "stuff" there just to sell it? From the gut it seems as of the cost/benefit ratio and ROI would not be positive. Like us, who are going to be there a few months before you, we are shedding our "stuff" here. SWMBO will not consider a garage sale, but we are having some consignment shops come in to look at the "massive estate" and see what is sale-able. The rest, relatives, Goodwill, etc etc.


I think the OP was asking about garage/estate sales in Mexico because he likes going to them to find interesting things...not to sell his personal belongings


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Because of concerns for personal safety, including kidnapping and home burglaries ... very few people, if any, will be having house sales or otherwise exhibiting their material possessions ... no matter how old or how useful the items are. Some of the expat-centric parts of the country may have "garage" type sales held as fundraisers for charitable organizations (the Lakeside and San Miguel de Allende communities, as two possible examples), but you're not likely to see "estate" and similar sales in Mexico. There are some tianguis where household items, antiques, old furnishings, odd things are offered for sale. They resemble some of the "flea markets" in the USA. Mexico City has a couple or several of these. I'm not familiar enough with Guadalajara to know what's there. These have been my observations.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Would you consider paying to move all your "stuff" there just to sell it? From the gut it seems as of the cost/benefit ratio and ROI would not be positive. Like us, who are going to be there a few months before you, we are shedding our "stuff" here. SWMBO will not consider a garage sale, but we are having some consignment shops come in to look at the "massive estate" and see what is sale-able. The rest, relatives, Goodwill, etc etc.


I'm not looking to sell in Mexico, buy will be my thing.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

We have bought a non-furnished house Lakeside so now we're looking to get some furniture and kitchen accessories in there quickly. It does come with the appliances at least.
We're going to start with some of the local bazaars and going to Tonola on Friday.

We don't take possession until mid-December so if we do buy stuff on this trip (we leave next Monday), we'll have to store it.
Does anyone have experience with the self-storage in Ajijic?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once you get a matress and a few basic pieces; slow down. You will discover many more places to look, have things made (common here) and you will save a bundle in the process.
Congrats on your new home.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

In GDL you can sometimes spot flee markets in parks/felds in some colonias. You have to be prepared to transport anything you purchase plus you never really want the sellers to visit your place (maybe your stuff could be at the next sale). Try a google search for "flea market guadalajara mexico"

GLD has some very specalized markets that are off the beaten path so to speak, I recently stumbled onto one for cut flowers. The market was several blocks long, it is a place where maids to priests plus shop owners where making purchases.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

In four and a half years of living around Lake Chapala, I don't think I've ever heard of or seen a posting for an estate sale. There are lots of garage sales and bazars (Mexican spelling). However, garage sales around here are not like the ones I've been to in the US. The primary difference is how high the prices at the garage sales here are. Nobody seems to deeply discount things just to unload them. 

There are a lot of bazars and consignment shops around. Some expensive; some not. The more distant you get from Ajijic and San Antonio, the lower the prices, as a rule. 

I totally agree with RVGringo that you should take your time. Get your basics in place (bed, stove, fridge, a couple of chairs) and then start looking around. My Canadian landlords had a lot of their furniture made by woodworkers here in Jocotepec. Not only is it hand-crafted, it directly benefits the local economy.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Salto_jorge said:


> In GDL you can sometimes spot flee markets in parks/felds in some colonias. You have to be prepared to transport anything you purchase plus you never really want the sellers to visit your place (maybe your stuff could be at the next sale).


I wonder what the Spanish is for "fell off the back of the truck"?


----------



## Carrielle (Oct 26, 2012)

*Flowers?*

[GLD has some very specalized markets that are off the beaten path so to speak, I recently stumbled onto one for cut flowers. The market was several blocks long, it is a place where maids to priests plus shop owners where making purchases.[/QUOTE]

Please tell me where in GDL you found the flower market. My apartment needs some color!
Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Carrielle said:


> > GLD has some very specalized markets that are off the beaten path so to speak, I recently stumbled onto one for cut flowers. The market was several blocks long, it is a place where maids to priests plus shop owners where making purchases.
> 
> 
> Please tell me where in GDL you found the flower market. My apartment needs some color!
> Thanks!


I am not sure where they were talking about but both ends of Panteon Mezquitan have flower markets, probably more at the east end. The east end is on Federalismo between Maestros and José Maria Vigil a few kilometers NW of the Catedral.


----------

